# For the Hearing Impaired...



## JackMVHS (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,

Our school has a FM transmitter made by Williams Sound with 2 handheld receivers and earphones. This allows hearing impaired patrons to have an amplified audio source of everything coming through the sound board.

I was wondering how most people let the patrons know of this service. Obviously informing ushers of the service, putting it in the playbill, and putting up posters. Any other ways of letting people know? How would you word it or format it in the playbill?

Thanks!
~Jack


----------



## cprted (Oct 7, 2009)

A few subtle signs at the box office and will call usually do the trick. People who need hearing assist will know to ask an usher.


----------



## Van (Oct 7, 2009)

We upgraded our old nasty infrared hearing assist setup two years ago. I purchased a system from Listen technologies in Salt Lake. I'm a fan for life. Ok shameless plug over. We have signs at the box offices and notes in the program. There is actually a requirement in the ADA that requires you to have a certain number of "hearing assist" devices. It's a ratio based on the total occupancy rating of the facility. I don't remember what the ratio is but it's avery easily searchable document.


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 7, 2009)

Van said:


> There is actually a requirement in the ADA that requires you to have a certain number of "hearing assist" devices. It's a ratio based on the total occupancy rating of the facility. I don't remember what the ratio is but it's avery easily searchable document.



I believe it is 4% of your maximum house capacity.

~Dave


----------



## Van (Oct 8, 2009)

I believe you are correct sir! I couldn't remember if it was 12% or 4%. Now that you said 4 I believe that is the number I remember.


----------



## museav (Oct 8, 2009)

ADA is 4% with T-coil compatibility for 1% but some areas, such as NYC, have local codes that require larger percentages. I believe that ADA also requires that you post signage, which you can usually get from the ALS system manufacturers.
_*


4.30 Signage.

Click to expand...

*_

> _*4.30.7* Symbols of Accessibility.*_
> _*(4) Assistive Listening Systems. *_
> _In assembly areas where permanently installed assistive listening systems are required by 4.1.3(19)(b), the availability of such systems shall be identified with signage that includes the international symbol of access for hearing loss (see Figure 1)._


 
These are usually located at the venue entrance or the box office. I do believe it is acceptable to ask people to identify special requests such as ALS devices when purchasing tickets so that you can both be sure that you have sufficient operable devices and that there will be a device available for them. You cannot charge for the use of the ALS devices but you can request some deposit or surety, many people hold a driver's license or some other form of picture ID that people will want back and that also provides information that allows the venue to contact the person should a device not be returned.


----------



## museav (Oct 9, 2009)

I was reminded that there is some good general information on assistive listening for ADA compliance and on potential tax credits related to purchasing ALS equipment available or any other ADA compliance costs available here, Listen - Research - Auditory Assistance.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 10, 2009)

We used an interpreter for a number of years for concerts or whatever stage show we had. We always used the same person when we were informed of the need. Turns out she was sending email requests herself so she had a regular income. She always bragged that she did it cheaper than most as a service. Turns out she was falsely getting work.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 14, 2009)

I've installed a lot of ALS systems in our area. I find the Telex SM-2 system to work very well. It comes with a very nice wall plaque.


----------



## Eboy87 (Oct 14, 2009)

First thing that came to mind was Garrett Morris in a little oval yelling at me. "And now, the President of the New York School for the Hard of Hearing..." At the theatre here, we have ASL interpreters standing at the downstage corners when needed.


----------



## Raktor (Oct 14, 2009)

We have those international symbol things at every entrance, with a little instructional on how to change the hearing aid to 'T'.

For actual interpreted or captioned performances - these are marked on flyers, booking website, mentioned by ticketing on the phone etc..


----------



## Van (Oct 14, 2009)

Raktor said:


> We have those international symbol things at every entrance, with a little instructional on how to change the hearing aid to 'T'.
> 
> For actual interpreted or captioned performances - these are marked on flyers, booking website, mentioned by ticketing on the phone etc..


 
We usually do a couple of "Audio Described" performances. Specially trained interpreters set up in the booth they have a mic and describe key action sequences over the hearing assist system. We don't publish a playbill in braille so I'm not sure how people learn of these performances, but somehow they do.


----------

